# USAF Chopper down



## Alex . (Jan 7, 2014)

Another blo*dy loss. Just heard a Pavehawk, 48th Fighter Wing, from RAF Lakenheath has gone down in Norfolk. All 4 crewmembers are believed to have been killed.
BBC News - Norfolk helicopter crash: Four people believed to be dead


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeap saw that. Terrible loss.



The Blackhawk that went down in Afghanistan a few weeks ago, was from my old unit. I new one of the Crew Members on board.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 7, 2014)

That stinks.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 7, 2014)

Rest In Peace.


----------

